# Owners Lending Library not working with Kindle DX



## nerdspeed (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

I tried searching on this site & google but was unable to find any results.  Basically, I have Amazon Prime but the Owner's Lending Library isn't working on my Kindle DX.  

The Kindle used to be my Dad's. I de-registered him and performed a factory reset.  I went ahead and registered the kindle (through the Kindle & Amazon), but every time I try to to borrow a book from the Lending Library, it tells me that I need to become an Amazon Prime member.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

RC


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The account where the kindle is registered must be the same as the PRIMARY account for Prime.  In other words, if you get prime shipping though account A, but your Kindle and all shopping is done through account B, KOLL will not work with the Kindle.  You can still get prime shipping because you've been linked to Account A somehow.  

For example, my husband uses MY prime for free shipping via his account because he's listed as an auxiliary user. If HIS account had the prime membership I could link my account to his to get the free shipping for stuff, but would not be able to get the KOLL on my kindles because they're registered to a different account.

It sounds like maybe the account that has the kindle registered is NOT the primary Prime account.  Or, at least, the Kindle doesn't think so.  A call to Kindle CS would probably be in order.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle CS:
Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927


----------

